

It's not about the unit tests - rasmus4200
http://agilewarrior.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/its-not-about-the-unit-tests/

======
zwieback
Agree in general but maybe iPhone apps are too simple and the framework does
too much to draw any software engineering conclusions from.

